# Differences between O scale code 148, 125 and 100



## TrainmanTim (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello everyone, and Happy New Year!

I have a couple of quick questions about the codes in O scale. I know that the code is the height of the rail in thousandths of an inch, but my questions are:

Which is the more popular code to model with in O scale?
Which code is closer to scale of the prototype?
Do any of these answers change between 2-rail and 3-rail?

I would like to remain true to scale if possible, which would mean 2-rail track, but I couldn't find what code that would be. I haven't started anything yet, just trying to figure out the best approach, the pros and cons, etc. Things may change if I find it's more of a hassle to remain true to scale. That's why I'm asking.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm confused. Are you sure you're not confusing O, S, and HO scales?


----------



## TrainmanTim (Oct 23, 2010)

Nope, I'm not confusing scales. Micro Engineering has O scale flex track in all three codes. I just can't find any information on the differences between them besides the height of the rail.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I'm confused. Are you sure you're not confusing O, S, and HO scales?



Me too??

Read this Tim,
http://modeltrains.about.com/od/oscale/tp/About_O_Scale.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm guessing that this is a specific Micro Engineering product, so whatever characteristics it has would be described on their site. I've personally never heard of those codes applied to O-scale equipment.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I'm guessing that this is a specific Micro Engineering product, so whatever characteristics it has would be described on their site. I've personally never heard of those codes applied to O-scale equipment.


You and I are wrong.
Read this?

http://www.reighn.com/omodule2.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This looks like custom trackwork, nothing standard about it!

I've seen this kind of thing on a custom trolley platform, it was impressive but looked terribly hard to actually build!

This is going to be a MAJOR project, just to lay the track, never mind the rest of the layout.


----------



## TrainmanTim (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys. But I'm starting to think there really isn't that big of a difference between the codes, because there isn't any information about it, and this seems to be something that isn't talked about much here. This is a relief, because that's one thing I no longer have to worry about. I can just buy whatever track I feel comfortable with.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

NMRA has all the standards. That's where to look.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about Trackwork Standard Scale from NMRA?


----------

